# Proftpd broken ... [SOLVED]

## CaptainBlood

Hi,

Had

```
/usr/sbin/proftpd -t

/usr/sbin/proftpd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/proftpd: undefined symbol: SSL_CTX_set_tmp_ecdh_callback
```

Reemerging proftpd was a fix.

Maybe side or direct effect of updating 

```
ca-certificates
```

.

Any relevant information is welcome.

Thks 4 ur attention

----------

## eccerr0r

Odd, I wonder if revdep-rebuild would have caught this.  This most likely was part of an openssl update... Dunno... Perhaps openssl decided to change functions/names without bumping version numbers.  Blah.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Ops, my bad,

I've just checked my elogviewer:

openssl/ssh have been rebuild just after ca-certificates.

bindist USE flags has been changed, prior to emerge -uDN world.

Can't remember how openssl/ssh rebuild origin was reported: due to ca-certificates or USE flag change.

I prone to favor USE flags.

I generally revdep-rebuild after any update, tough I sometimes miss it.

So I sorry not to be able to investigate any further for strong evidences how it all happened.

Thks for ur attention, interest & support.

----------

